# 8 days till Christmas



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Well no special lady this year for me to spoil with the 12 days of Christmas. Today would be the 8th day of Christmas and that means the gifts would be starting to get more personal , more special, and tougher to find. Perhaps a nice dangle set of holiday earrings, or ornaments for her ice skate laces? Of course remember that the string of battery blinking lights must be draped around the gift at the time of giving. 

What small gift would you like to receive for this 8th day of Christmas?

Ladies, you could adopt the for your special guy as well! 

This question is also for the men here on ST as well!!! LOL 

For me the 8th Day of Christmas I would hope to get something like a warm pair of gloves for hunting, come on guys... what would you like to get??


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Warm goose down underwear for hunting of course.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I want fuzzy house shoes!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks dimM. Sometimes we all take ourselves too seriously. This world would be a mundane and depressing place if it wasn't for people like you who try hard to keep the "pausing to smell the roses", part of life in perspective.

It's funny you bring this up. The small gift I was thinking about, just this AM, was to share doing the dishes after a casual, yet intimate dinner with this lady. It's a small thing; not stuff. "Stuff" is just stuff. But sharing...sharing is more. It's give _and_ take. It requires a commitment from you to _want_ to give; to reveal _more_ of yourself to someone. That leaves you vulnerable. But it's the chance you have to take if you truly want to give of yourself.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

As I live and breathe, there is goose down underwear. I did not know it existed.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I would like a surprise. Something that would be given with me in mind. Too often I seem to be given something that is totally irrelevant to who I am.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love someone to talk to and share dreams. No gifts, just a talking companion.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> I would like a surprise. Something that would be given with me in mind. Too often I seem to be given something that is totally irrelevant to who I am.


^^This, this right here, ^^ is exactly what the 12 days of Christmas is about, its truly as much fun to do as it is to get 12 specially selected gifts with just you in mind!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A nice pepper grinder. , and I don't mean a pretty pepper grinder.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

A warm pair of hand knitted socks (extra points to the guy who knits them himself!!!) and to sit together, next to the fire, with hot cocoa, reading the latest issue of Countryside.


----------



## Clairesranch (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice warm and waterproof gloves. Seems like every morning when I go out to feed my gloves end up wet and then my fingers are colder than if I had gloves on at all! Yes, the simple things in life are all we really need.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

What would you like for the 7th day of Christmas?

Men and women encouraged to answer!! 

I'd love to get shake up hand warmers, bulk pack!:thumb:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone to clean my house for the day so I could take a break. Then a cup of coffee served to me, coffee and conversation.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

A nice long walk with someone...holding hands.....gosh, I miss that!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

There are a couple of trilogies I have that are missing one of the books in the series. That would be a neat surprise.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

An x-acto knife.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Someone to clean my house for the day so I could take a break. Then a cup of coffee served to me, coffee and conversation.


Oh that sounds perfect. Can I pick this too?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

sustainabilly said:


> There are a couple of trilogies I have that are missing one of the books in the series. That would be a neat surprise.


Very nice surprise indeed!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I would like another goat, please! Just like the black & white baby in the middle!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*1. A Partridge in a Pear Tree* - Can of pears, basket of fresh pears, or just a single pear with a Partridge Family Christmas CD or a small bird ornament, sparkling pear cider

*2. Two Turtle Doves* - Turtle candies and Dove chocolates or Dove soap and a set of Christmas towels folded into a turtle

*3. Three French Hens* - Gift certificate to KFC or another chicken restaurant, video of Chicken Run, cornish game hens, a hen plush toy with a little beret and French flag you make out of felt, homemade chicken dinner with French bread, a book in French or about learning French

*4. Four Calling Birds* - Cell phone cases, candy cell phones, phone book, clock that makes bird noises

*5. Five Golden Rings* - Gold napkin rings with winter napkins, donuts, can of pineapple rings, butterscotch lifesavers, gift certificate for onion rings, donuts

*6. Six Geese a-Laying* - Filled plastic eggs, chocolate cream-filled eggs, six eggs in a basket plus ingredients for omelets, a quiche in a pretty dish

*7. Seven Swans a-Swimming* - Origami swans made out of gift certificates, swan soaps, Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake CD, bubble bath and a rubber duckie with a note attached explaining "this swan was in his ugly ducking stage", white chocolate swans

*8. Eight Maids a-Milking* - Merry Maids gift certificate, jug of chocolate milk, eight different milk products, hot chocolate mix, bath milk bubble bath

*9. Nine Ladies Dancing* - nine pairs of socks for their tired feet, ladyfinger cookies, Nutcracker book or video, Pirouette wafer cookies, dance lessons or tickets to see a dance performance 

*10. Ten Lords a-Leaping* - Michael Flatley's Lord of the Dance CD or DVD, something with frogs, jar of hoppin' John soup mix, 

*11. Eleven Pipers Piping* - Christmas CD with bagpipes, bubble pipes and bubble solution, 

*12. Twelve Drummers Drumming* - Ice cream called Drumsticks, drum of popcorn, drum ornament, CD of bandmusic

Ok I cheated.
I had NO idea what you were talking about, now I get it!! HA HA

So day 8
8 Maids a Milking.
We have a Creamery on the other side of town that makes THE MOST amazing chocolate milk. 
A half gallon of chocolate milk would be a perfect way to start the day!!

Day 7
7 Swans a Swimming
If I was close to the beach, a picnic on the beach, if not?

Day 6
6 Geese a Laying
A new down filled pillow!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Twelve Days of Christmas in Cajun Land

&#8217;tis funny no matter what day it is! This is an oldie that I changed and dressed up a bit for added fun. (BTW Thibeau is not Thibodeaux misspelled.)


Day 1: Dear Boudreaux, Tanks for de bird in a pear tree. I fix it las&#8217; night with Jambalaya. I doan tink de pear tree will grow inna swamp, so I swap it for a Satsuma tree. Dem oranges grow like weeds here.

Day 2: Dear Boudreaux, You letter say you sent two turtle doves, but all I got was two scrawny pigeons. Anyway, I mixed dem with andouille sausage and made some good gumbo, f'sure.

Day 3: Dear Boudreaux, Why doan you sent some crawfish? I&#8217;m tired of eating dem birds. I gave two of dose prissy French chickens to Marie Trahan over at Grans Bayou and fed de turd one to my dog Phideaux. 

Day 4: Dear Boudreaux, Mon Dieu! I tol you no more a dem birds. Deez four, what you call dem &#8220;calling birds&#8221; were so noisy you could hear dem all de way to Noo Awlins. I used dere necks for my crab traps, and fed de rest of dem to de gators.

Day 5: Dear Boudreaux, You finally sen&#8217; something useful. I like dem golden rings, me. I hocked dem over at da pawn shop in Thibodeaux and got enuff money to fix da shaft on my shrimp boat and buy a round for da boys at de Raisin&#8217; Cane Lounge. Merci Beaucoup!

Day 6: Dear Boudreaux, Couchon! Back to da birds, you big honking ole turkey! Poor egg suckin&#8217; Phideaux is scared to death at dem six geeses. He tried to eat dems eggs and dey peck de heck out a his snout. Dey good at eating cockroaches, though. I may stuff one of dem with erster dressing.

Day 7: Dear Boudreaux, I&#8217;m gonna wring your fool neck next time I cast eyes on you. Thibeau, da mailman is ready to kill ya. The merde from all dem birds is stinking up his mailboat. He's afraid someone will slip on dat stuff and sue him good. I let dose seven swans loose to swim on de bayou and some duck hunters from Mississippi blasted dem out of de water. Talk to YOU tomorra.

Day 8: Dear Boudreaux, Mais cher! Poor ole Thibeau, he had to make tree trips on his mailboat to deliver dem 8 maids a milkin and all their cows. One of dem cows got spooked by da alligators and almost tipped over da boat! I doan like dem shiftless maids, me no. I tolt dem to get to work guttin fish and sweeping the floor, but no. Dey say it wasn&#8217;t in dair contract. Dey probably tink de too good ta skin nutrias I caught las night, f&#8217;sure.

Day 9: Dear Boudreaux, What for you tryin to do huh? Thibeau had to borry the whole Lutcher ferry to carry dem jumpin&#8217; twits you call &#8220;Lords-a-leaping&#8221; &#8216;cross da bayou. As soon as dey gots here, dey wanted a tea break with crumpets. I doan know what dat means but I says, &#8220;Well, La-Dee-Da. You gets Chicory coffee or nuttin.&#8221;

Mon Dieu, Emile! What I&#8217;m gonna feed all dese bozos? Dey too snooty for fried nutria, and de cows done eat all my turnip greens.

Day 10: Dear Boudreaux, You got to be outs you mind! If de mailman don&#8217;t kill you, I will f&#8217;sure. Today he deliver in da mailboat, 10 half nekid floozies from Bourbon Street, all the way from Noo Awlins. He said dey be &#8220;Ladies-a-Dancing&#8221; but dey doan act like ladies in front of dose Limey twits.

All a dem almos' left for good after one of dem go bit by a water moccasin over by da outhouse. I had to butcher two whole cows to feed toute le monde and had to get terlit paper. The Sears catalog wasn&#8217;t good enuff for dose hoity toity Lords&#8217; royal beehines.

Day 11: Dear Boudreaux, Where y&#8217;at? Cheerio and pip pip! Your eleven pipers piping arrives today on the mailboat. Dey musta come from de House of Blues, second-lining a righteous Jazz Funeral as soon as de got off de boat. We fixed stuffed goose and beef jambalaya too, finished all da whiskey and we having a fine fais-do-do. Da new mailman, he drink a bottle of Jack Daniel and he having a good time, yeah, dancing with all de floozies. Thibeau, he jump off de Sunshine Bridge yesterday, screaming your name. If you get a mysterious, ticking package in de mail, doan open it. Hit&#8217;s prolly a goodbye present from the old mailman.

Day 12: Dear, dear Boudreaux, I sorry to tole ya, but I &#8216;taint your true love anymore, no. After fais-do-do, I spent de night talking with Jacques, de head piper. We decide to open a restaurant and gentleman&#8217;s club on de bayou. De floozies, pardon me, Ladies-a-Dancing, can make $20 for a table dance, and de Lords can be waiters and valet park de boats and pirogues. Since de maids doan have no more cows ta milk, I trained dem ta set my crab traps, watch my trotlines, an run my shrimping bidness. We will prolly gross a million whole clams next year.


.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

CajunSunshine, I am dying I am laughing so hard. You rock!!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, going to second that handy mama, that was a good one. Be better to hear that accent but I can still hear it in my head. Funny stuff right there Cajun.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

When I read it I tried to hear an accent like that troy feller off swamp people. I figure that has to be close. Choodum!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love Troy, yeah, I used his voice as well. LOL. He is the coolest, cracks me up every time. Good family man right there.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

6 years in Louisiana; I could read it in an accent, LOVED it!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Sharon, 
Me too. I loved it! Makes _my_ top five list...right next to Shygal's hilarious riposte to a post by an old member called Brokeneck (ancient history). You be one fine raconteur, lady.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I would like some homemade soap that leaves my skin soft and lightly scented. Then another night, I would like to receive the latest episodes of Walking Dead. I don't have cable now, and I'm dying to get caught up. 
If I had a guy in my life, I would love it if he had some photos made of himself that were really creative and unusual, and maybe a couple that were also just sexy enough that they would be for my eyes only.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

ROFL CajunSunshine!

Right now I could really use a good neck and shoulder massage and hug.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'd like an order of that too!^^^


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

TxMex said:


> ROFL CajunSunshine!
> 
> Right now I could really use a good neck and shoulder massage and hug.


Now you know I got the goods to make that gift happen, but your like 987 miles away! :hammer:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

That would be a bit of a long stretch


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Some homemade cinnamon rolls to go with my coffee in the morning!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

5 Golden Rings?

The obvious......rings, bracelets, earrings....
5 Krispy Kream doughnuts..mmmmmmmmm
5 boxes of 'bands' for my canning jars.
5 course meal around a 'fire ring' outside!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Tex; you are going to keep it up until some bozo will show up on your doorstep.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Tex; you are going to keep it up until some bozo will show up on your doorstep.


I'm hoping for a nice bozo  LOL one that smells yummy(reference to another thread).


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I got mixed up with the day, but as long as one is bearing gifts draped with twinkling lights i think all will be forgiven! LOL

Ok so now its the 8th day of Christmas, now everyone remember according to the parameters of the 12 days of Christmas each day leading up to Christmas the gifts tend to get more personal, more thought put into them, and they may get more pricer but not necessarily so. 

For the 8th day I would hope to get a new whisker biscuit for my bow. If I were giving for the 8th day. A nice bottle of wine, leather planner, or driving gloves may be in order.

Its your 8th day, what are you hoping for? And more importantly, what would you give?

I can't wait to hear from Laura! That girls got it figured out!!:thumb:

Summerdaze is catching on as well! :thumb: You go girls!!

Ho Ho Ho!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I would like to give and receive hand and foot massages with really good smelling lotions, etc.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Today I'd like some mistletoe


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok. Being the Christmas season and all. I'll up the ante (something I never do)!! How about lunch, Christmas Eve, in Champaign?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

doingitmyself said:


> *I got mixed up with the day*, but as long as one is bearing gifts draped with twinkling lights i think all will be forgiven! LOL
> ...Ho Ho Ho!!


Sorry DIM, but you're mixed up on the days more than you know. 'Course, it doesn't really matter if you _did_ start a _leeetle bit_ early,(chuckle). To me, the spirit of celebrating Christmas means I try hard to remember to keep the _giving_ part of it at the center of my mindset. I'm okay with all different takes on the holiday season. We'll just call this one the ST version.

See this site. My search turned up others, but I liked the way this one was written. 

"The Twelve Days of Christmas", by Dennis Bratcher
http://www.cresourcei.org/cy12days.html

_"The popular song "The Twelve Days of Christmas" is usually seen as simply a nonsense song for children with secular origins. However, some have suggested that it is a song of Christian instruction, perhaps dating to the 16th century religious wars in England, with hidden references to the basic teachings of the Christian Faith. They contend that it was a mnemonic device to teach the catechism to youngsters. The "true love" mentioned in the song is not an earthly suitor, but refers to God Himself. The "me" who receives the presents refers to every baptized person who is part of the Christian Faith. Each of the "days" represents some aspect of the Christian Faith that was important for children to learn."_

IMO, Mr. Bratcher did a commendable job of presenting the available evidence from the context of a Christian ethos, _without_ coming across as "preachy". 

There's no telling what tidbit of info will set me to pondering and searching; gotta love the internet.  And, while I freely and unabashedly admit to being an information junkie, I gotta blame you for this one, buddy. If you hadn't started this thread my curiosity would never have been peaked. And I would have gone through the rest of my life not being the proud owner of -yet another- bit of marginally useful historical trivia.  :rotfl: 

OTOH, that blame comes with a thank you attached. Cuz, for someone like me that pursuit and retrieval of knowledge is just like the unbridled joy Fido feels when you throw the slippery, chewed up stick....one more time.

So thanks!  And, no matter what day of Christmas it is, here's wishing all y'all that your own personal version of "true love" gives you that same enduring love of learning that I have.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

littlebitfarm said:


> Ok. Being the Christmas season and all. I'll up the ante (something I never do)!! How about lunch, Christmas Eve, in Champaign?


Way to go! I think I'll follow your example! 

Would any forum member within some kind of reasonable driving distance(6 hours or so) like to have lunch?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is a wonderful time of year to celebrate in the faith or way you chose to do so. Today, the gift I am receiving and giving is gratitude. I am so grateful for what I have, I am not in need, I love and am loved, I am healthy and able. Grateful for this forum and the great people who post. I will do my darndest to appreciate ice and snow...I'm still working on it after twenty years


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey TxMex, guess what I did today. I bought some nice clothes, ones that I could go out and wear if I got asked out. I thought of you while I was shopping. Some times I think ya just need to get prodded along to get out of a slump and I thank you for helping dig myself out. I even did my hair today, I know, shock, but it felt fun to be a girl and not a daycare worker.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

littlebitfarm said:


> Ok. Being the Christmas season and all. I'll up the ante (something I never do)!! How about lunch, Christmas Eve, in Champaign?


hey, that's where I was born!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Hey TxMex, guess what I did today. I bought some nice clothes, ones that I could go out and wear if I got asked out. I thought of you while I was shopping. Some times I think ya just need to get prodded along to get out of a slump and I thank you for helping dig myself out. I even did my hair today, I know, shock, but it felt fun to be a girl and not a daycare worker.


Good for you!!! Awwww, glad I was a help!

I'm not much on buying clothes, but even I need something new from time to time. I've even figured out how to fancy up a pony tail. I pull it back low on my head and put a bow above it. I refuse to get too old for a bow in my hair!

When I'm feeling extra fancy I use a huge brown and bronze bow with a bit of sparkle to it that sticks out just ever so slightly on either side of my head. I'm pretty sure this may only be legal within the boundaries of the great state of Texas


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

3 French Hens.......

3 French Pastries 
Dinner at a French restaurant, serving some sort of chicken dish.
A bottle of a lovely french wine and provencal chicken at home


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

handymama said:


> CajunSunshine, I am dying I am laughing so hard. You rock!!!!





cindilu said:


> Yeah, going to second that handy mama, that was a good one. Be better to hear that accent but I can still hear it in my head. Funny stuff right there Cajun.





handymama said:


> When I read it I tried to hear an accent like that troy feller off swamp people. I figure that has to be close. Choodum!!!





RideBarefoot said:


> 6 years in Louisiana; I could read it in an accent, LOVED it!





sustainabilly said:


> @ Sharon,
> Me too. I loved it! Makes _my_ top five list...right next to Shygal's hilarious riposte to a post by an old member called Brokeneck (ancient history). You be one fine raconteur, lady.




Ha ha! Glad all y'all liked it! I am still here in Louisiana, so I thought it was appropriate. 

What was not so fun, was slapping mosquitoes around as I typed it, sweating in a tee shirt and shorts. Gaaahhh...just before Christmas.

Today it finally got to a frigid 60 degrees. Tonight, almost 40 degrees! Mosquitoes are slowing down now, f'sure. It's starting to feel more like December in deepest darkest Louisiana, lol.

BTW, Billy, I can't take 100% credit for it. All I did was dress up an old classic to my twisted way of thinking. I CajunSunshined it.


.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The following is the text from the book:

"Cajun Night before Chrismas" 
By "Trosclair" 
Edited by Howard Jacobs 
Illustrated by James Rice 
Pelican Publishing 1992 
Copyright 1973 
ISBN 0-88289-940-6 ****************************************************************************



'Twas the night before Christmas 
An' all t'ru de house 
Dey don't a t'ing pass 
Not even a mouse.

De chirren been nezzle 
Good snug on de flo' 
An' Mama pass de pepper 
T'ru de crack on de do'.

Den Mama in de fireplace 
Done roas' up de ham 
Stir up de gumbo 
An' make bake de yam.

Den out on de by-you 
Dey got such a clatta 
Make soun' like ole Boudreau 
Done fall off his ladder.

I run like a rabbit 
To got to do do' 
Trip over de dorg 
An' fall on de flo'!

As I look out de do' 
In de light o' de moon 
I t'ink "Manh, you crazy 
Or got ol' too soon."

Cuz dere on de by-you 
W'en I stretch ma' neck stiff 
Dere's eight alligator 
A pullin' de skiff.


An' a little fat drover 
Wit' a long pole-ing stick 
I know r'at away 
Got to be ole St. Nick.

Mo' fas'er and fas'er 
De 'gator day came 
He whistle an' holler 
An' call dem by name: 
"Ha, Gaston! 
Ha, Tiboy! 
Ha, Pierre an' Alcee! 
Gee, Ninette! 
Gee, Suzette! 
Celeste an' Renee!"

"To de top o' de porch
To de top o' de wall 
Make crawl, alligator, 
An' be sho' you don't fall."

Like Tante Flo's cat 
T'ru de treetop he fly 
W'en de big ole houn' dorg 
Come a run hisse'f by

Like dat up de porch 
Dem ole' gator clim! 
Wit' de skiff full o'toy 
An' St. Nicklus behin'.

Den on top de porch roof 
It soun' like de hail 
W'en all dem big 'gator 
Done sot down dey tail.

Den down de chimney 
I yell wit' a bam 
An' St. Nicklus fall 
An' sit on de yam.

"Sacre!" he axclaim 
"Ma pant got a hole 
I done sot ma'se'f 
On dem red hot coal."

He got on his foots 
An' jump like a cat! 
Out to de flo' 
Where he lan' wit' a SPLAT!

He was dress in musk-rat 
From his head to his foot 
An' his clothes is all dirty 
Wit' ashes an' soot. 
A sack full o'playt'ing 
He t'row on his back 
He looked like a burglar 
An dass fo' a fack.

His eyes how dey shine 
His dimple, how merry! 
Maybe he been drink 
De wine from blackberry. 
His cheek was like rose 
His nose like a cherry 
On secon' t'ought maybe 
He lap up de sherry.

Wit' snow-white chin whisker 
An' quiverin' belly 
He shook w'en he laugh 
Like de stromberry jelly! 
But a wink in his eye 
An' a shook o' his head 
Make my confi-dence dat 
I don't got to be scared.

He don' do no talkin' 
Gone straight to his work 
Put playt'ing in sock 
An' den turn wit' a jerk.

He put bot' his han' 
Dere on top o' his head 
Cas' an eye on de chimney 
An' den he done said: 
"Wit' all o'dat fire 
An' dem burnin' hot flame 
Me I ain' goin' back 
By de way dat I came."

So he run out de do' 
An' he clim' to de roof 
He ain' no fool, him 
For to make one more goof.

He jump in his skiff 
An' crack his big whip 
De 'gator move down 
An' don' make one slip.


An' I hear him shout loud 
As a splashin' he go 
"Merry Christmas to all 
"Till I saw you some mo'!"

------------------


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I've officially bookmarked this thread lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

This must be Tante Flo's minou (cat) in the poem that Vicker posted:

[YOUTUBE]Duqvb-IRv9c&noredirect=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Troy is right...the old ways are dying fast. :sob: When I was growing up there was no such thing as airboats and the like...we got around slow and easy and enjoyed everything. Airboats go shooming around so fast the kids today miss all the good stuff. 

Here's a little lagniappe to go with this thread:

[YOUTUBE]XCSAHCDvJKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

To the uninitiated, passing the "pepper tru de crack in de door" is slipping the Christmas wish list under the door, so Santa can find it.


----------

